# Hobbit Feet



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I have gone barefoot for entirely too much of my life, starting when I was a hippy kid running around in the woods, minus shoes. 

I've been trying to soften my feet for the last year or so without a lot of success. I've bought all sorts of creams, foot scrubbers, and things like the PedEgg. They've gotten better but I'm wondering if there is a way to ever have soft feet? I've been putting a new cream on with socks at night, maybe I am just not sticking with it long enough? I tend to start/stop my attempts. 

Any pointers would be helpful, I'm starting to wonder if I just waited too long to try and get soft feet. Should I go get a pedicure? 

:help:


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I like to use glycerin and water to soften up hard skin on my feet. You can usually find glycerin at the drug store, I think Wal mart has it in the pharmacy too.

Dilute 1/2 glycerin and 1/2 water. After a shower or bath use one of the foot scrubbers while the skin is still soft. Then apply the glycerin. Reapply before bed.

Just keep at it, it may take a couple weeks.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks! Something I haven't tried, Glycerin, makes total sense. I am on a mission, hopefully it will pay off


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Let me know how it works out


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Glycerin does make sense.

I remember my step-father used to grow serious calluses on his feet, on the bottoms and sides. As a teen I used to joke that he was growing hooves. As they grew thickened each day they would crack are cause pain. Once a week he would spend an evening with a rasp slicing off layers and then soaking his feet.

He worked as a meter-reader and walked many miles each day. So long as he was working they kept growing. I think it lessened after he retired.

I have no idea how to fix this, maybe the Glycerin.

Good luck.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you considered buying a good quality essential oil to put on your feet a few times a day? Essential oils have high electromagnetic frequencies, and since you have meridians ending all over your feet and ankles, they are very good for you. 
A sales person can help you choose one that is right for your body because each have different qualities. I use rose oil (diluted with carrier due to cost) and also oregano oil. I also like thieves oil, but there are dozens of choices. Each person can benefit from a different oil or blend depending on their body's needs.

http://www.webdeb.com/oils/frequencies.htm

http://www.dianaewald.com/DNA.html

http://www.biospiritual-energy-healing.com/vibrational-frequency.html

Plus, not only are they good for you, they are OILs. So they soften your feet!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Is the thick skin causing you pain?
If not, why worry? It's what makes you tough.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Well......mostly it is vanity  They are pretty darn unattractive, came from a life of going without shoes, just never thought about it much before, when I started my mission last year I didn't realize how hard it would be to reach soft skin, I mean it must be there somewhere. 

Thanks for the heads up on essential oils, I also didn't even think about that. We have a large herbal store with knowledgeable staff that I'm sure can point in the right direction. Seems like a foot bath with the essential oil followed by some glycerin really might help out my cause!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

seriously use coarse grit sand paper. I use the sanding sponges they sell for wood. use on dry feet it is amazing how well it works. use THEN


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

take your shower.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

I know there are special products for dry cracked skin on feet because of diabetes. Doctors tell all diabetics to get the special creams and products to soften their cracked foot skin. I know it you can purchase this stuff over the counter too, and after you get them softer I'll bet some udder cream or other dairy cow milking hand and udder cream product would keep them soft as a baby's bottom as their udders get so dry and cracked as they bleed from getting hard and sore. These are the best superior products for dry skin, ray


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I use Comfrey Coconut Salve for the heels of my feet, as they tend to get dry (on them a lot). It works very well!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Caren said:


> seriously use coarse grit sand paper. I use the sanding sponges they sell for wood. use on dry feet it is amazing how well it works. use THEN


I find sanding with a sponge sander to be the best way to control cracking. Otherwise I get deep cracks that bleed.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

morningstar said:


> They've gotten better but I'm wondering if there is a way to ever have soft feet?


I hate to tell you this, but after I finally started wearing shoes  it took years for my feet to become soft. However, I didn't use lotion or cream on them.... I imagine that would make a difference.

My feet still still don't look lovely. So many years of going barefoot made them wide and and muscular and not very feminine-looking. I couldn't squeeze these big hooves into fashionable little lady-shoes even if I wanted to. I am pretty much limited to Earth shoes, athletic shoes and boots. 

I still have calluses to some degree, but I can no longer walk outside barefoot without hurting myself. When I was a teenager, I could literally walk over broken glass. Sometimes I miss that toughness!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Wolf Flower said:


> I hate to tell you this, but after I finally started wearing shoes  it took years for my feet to become soft. However, I didn't use lotion or cream on them.... I imagine that would make a difference.
> 
> My feet still still don't look lovely. So many years of going barefoot made them wide and and muscular and not very feminine-looking. I couldn't squeeze these big hooves into fashionable little lady-shoes even if I wanted to. I am pretty much limited to Earth shoes, athletic shoes and boots.
> 
> I still have calluses to some degree, but I can no longer walk outside barefoot without hurting myself. When I was a teenager, I could literally walk over broken glass. Sometimes I miss that toughness!


A woman after my own heart, yes you know then what it means to literally not wear shoes for years and years and what my feet look like  Very practical and useful I suppose (on some level) but not very aesthetically pleasing. 

I have been better about wearing shoes (sort of) but I think I need to go to the actual shoes/socks route, not sandals. 

I have been using all your suggestions, thank you very much! I have decided to suck up my pride and drag my feet to a pedicure (I have been embarrassed about their state), I found a spa that has a 1 1/2 hour pedicure, I have no idea what they do during but I'm assuming they may be able to make some progress, it certainly couldn't make them worse!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

morningstar said:


> I have been better about wearing shoes (sort of) but I think I need to go to the actual shoes/socks route, not sandals.


Oh yeah, socks are key. I notice my feet are a lot softer during the winter.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Try a coconut oil/salt rub. I know it works great on hands. Mix enough coconut oil with salt to moisten the salt. Let sit an hour and add more if need be. With hands, take a little bit and rub for about a minute. rinse. I was surprised the first time I tried it, so I can't imagine it wouldn't work for the feet.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wolf Flower has the key. It took years for those calluses to develop, it will take years for them to go away.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

I recently started using Dr. Bronner's soap as a body wash, and I have noticed that my feet are surprisingly softer and my cracked heels have disappeared. My once very dry elbows are soft and smooth also. Maybe the pure soaps are less harsh and drying than the traditional soaps with detergents?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

tough hobbit feet rock! just sayin 

what about olive oil? work it it then wear the socks to bed?

but tough hobbit feet still rock!


----------

